# screen printing on vinyl for stickers



## creepyguyguy (Jun 11, 2007)

i was wanting to start screen printing vinyl to make stickers for some local bands, i was just wondering how to get started. what kind of ink is best, ive been told i have to thin whatever i get how much do i thin it? how do i dry them? any advice would be helpful, thank you


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Nazdar carries the ink you need to print on vinyl sticker material and any material you may want to print on.
Nazdar Welcome to PolyOne Corporation


----------



## spiderpunk0 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fluid said:


> Nazdar carries the ink you need to print on vinyl sticker material and any material you may want to print on.
> Nazdar Welcome to PolyOne Corporation


I've read elsewhere on here people referring others to Nazdar's website. And maybe I'm just dense but I can not figure out how to order anything from them. It's frustrating. But thanks regardless, it's good to know what kind of ink to use. Even though I can't figure out how to get it.

Also any more information on sticker screen printing would be helpful.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

*it looks like you can sign up for an account with them directly at the Nazdar ACCESS Online tab, or go to the distributers tab and find a local supplier for their products.
*


----------



## EIPC (Oct 22, 2007)

Honestly I have always just caled nazdar..their reps are super helpful.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

sourceoneonline.com is the Nazdar sale site, or something like it.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

We're past the ink now, anybody know anything about printing stickers? I'm curious too. We just do digital, but you can't get the lustre you get from screened product.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Yup, digital sticks look like faded dog doo next to the real McCoy. What is it you want to know? Flatstock and textile are two entirely different beasts.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Its tough to start out, because you have to experiment a lot. 

I use Vinyl Gloss ink, print it through 230 mesh. {I dont thin it if I dont have to. You lose opacity when you thin it. } and ALWAYS Flood my screen when not printing a stroke. this prevents the tiny details from dissapearing when ink dries in them. 

I print sheets of around 15-20 stickers. I then cut them with a mat cutter i have setup at my shop. I have a large straight bar that connects to the top of my table {Got it from home depot I think its for cutting straight with a skil saw.....} This means you can move the bar, to any desired size, and cut many different stickers. 

You Can air dry vinyl stickers, they take a few minutes to gel, and overnight to cure fully. 

Make sure you have a good exposure unit. You can hold a ton of detail on flatstock, and you want to be able to capitalize on that!

Good luck!


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

What is Flatstock?

Also, is there a good method to screenprint these, then use a vinyl cutter to make custom shapes?

In addition, how would you accomplish multiple colors, if the ink is air-dry?


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Flatstock is what it sounds like, flat stock. Screenprinting is generally one of three things; textile, flatstock, or cylindrical. 

Multiple colors are printed one at a time. No, you cannot flash between. I've heard of people screenprinting vinyl stickers with the optical registration marks that high-end cutters use and then contour cutting them. The traditional way would be to print to a template then die-cut.

I always thin my vinyl inks, the can demands that you do so. Usually at least 5% retarder, gives you more open time if you have to take a leak or whatever.


----------



## Surf toons (Dec 9, 2008)

We used to do alot of this type of printing. Here are a few tips:
- mini paper disposable cups for ink
- wooden popsicle stir sticks
dry rack or lots of table space depending on how many you make.
sheets of paper works good for in between prints. 
Get a helper to take them away
as you load the next piece,
you have to move fast, the ink will dry up your detail - pay attention to details as you print. when you see trouble stop and clean up your image. Use alot of clear tape right up to image for less clean-up later. - temp. matters - thinning ink takes a little practice - just not too thin! It can be challenge to master - good luck! oh yeah - a resprator - or catch a buzz and a headache too.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Is there a vinyl ink which can be flashed?


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

No. You have to forget everything you know about textile printing. If you flashed vinyl ink there's a good chance it would burst into flames.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Flames are good! How long does it take to gel sufficiently to lay another color on it?


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

It don't gel, it dries. 5-30 minutes depending upon retarder usage and ink deposit.


----------



## Surf toons (Dec 9, 2008)

1 day ussually before stacking.
Stack them all in same direction,
- Registration, I would just print a pin-line square around whole image and just leave exposed at the corners. for lining up to your jig.
- For a jig, I would use small thin strips of scrap trophy plate alond two edges. Just tape them to the board. (or thin plastic or card stock) then each piece fits in the same position each time.


----------



## spiderpunk0 (Nov 18, 2008)

Everyone's been really helpful. But does anyone know where to get blank vinyl stickers? Google isn't really being cooperative.


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Buy it by the roll, Indel Davis is a good source.


----------

